# Hydor Co2?



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

Looking for info on the Hydor Co2 systems.

Anybody using the Hydor Co2 Natural or Exclusive?

The tank it will be going on will be between 20 and 30 gal.

Im leaning more twards the DIY type of system but the Exclusive caught my eye even though its a bit more them I would like to spend.

So any info on the two systems would be great.

Or any options and info on other choises of systems is good to.

Thank you.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*where is this sold?*

I did find the Hydor system at Big Al's, as I've not seen one in person, and where is the Exclusive system sold? I'm curious.

I ran a Hagen CO2 sysptem on several tanks. As I see it, the Hydor system may or may not have a larger generator. I'd be nice to know the volume of the canister for that will control how much gas you get from the yeast.

This Hydor seems to have some sort of a powered diffuser? or just a microbubbler? hard to say. I know that my yeast powered units (I had several different types) tended to get a bit of "snot" inside the tank if there was no bubble counter/scrubber (where the gas flowed through a bottle of water that allows you to see the rate but also served to remove any escaping yeast, the bottle is easy to dump to clean, you don't want that yeast inside the fish tank) An airstone or sintered glass airtsone always got plugged up, I suspect a microbubbler would as well. That was one of the cool things about the Hagen unit, any snot that got into the tank would just collect on the end of the tubing and not mess up the travel of bubbles up the ladder.

When you use a powered reactor on a yeast system you add a bit of backpressure to the unit which works against you somewhat. It may not be too important, but you can observe this when the tubing has just water in it.

Sorry this was not more helpful, I've not actually seen the unit you are talking about.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I've used the natural on a few tanks at work and customer's tanks. I like them. The reactors create a very fine mist of CO2, like it should. 
I have the Exclusive at home, but haven't set up the tank yet...

IMO I believe the Hydor systems to be a little underpowered for a 30 gal, but would work excellent on anything smaller.


----------



## Jason S (Feb 2, 2007)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I use this yeast system from hydor on a 28 gallon and it seems to work well.. havent had to recharge it for 2 mon.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I recently changed the reactor on my 36 from the Red Sea to the Hydor and I love it!


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice thanks all.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Anyone know about adapting a larger CO2 canister to the Exclusive system? Do you know what thread pitch the Hydor regulator is? And do you know if the ADA 74 g cylinders fit?
I've been looking with very limited success...


----------

